# BumGenius Flip diapers



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone tried or heard of any reviews on the Flip diapers by BumGenius? DH and I are getting ready to start CD, but I wanted to find a solution for when I'm out and about and they make biodegradable inserts for these diapers. They seem like a good solution type hybrid. I've also been working on starting EC with my DS and I want to get him out of the disposables. From what I've seen, BumGenius seems to make good diapers/covers. =)


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

People really seem to be liking them. I know I do. The fit is similar to the 3.0 one-size or the organic one-size, but a little roomier and really gentle on the legs. I think the organic insert is especially impressive in how soft and absorbent it is - even more absorbent than the BG organic one-size AIO, and that is saying something. The disposable inserts are actually a reasonable price, too.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

I have them with the organic inserts,a nd I like them a lot.

You have to be honest about what they are and aren't. What they are is a cover that you slip an insert into. It isn't much different from a trifolded prefold in a cover. It will get bunchy sometimes, and if baby poops it will likely get on the cover, unless you notice it immeadiately (and even then with newborn poop it will probably get on the cover!). So to me, the disp. inserts are fine for pee, but no help for poop as you will still be totaing a poopy cover home with you.


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the organic inserts too! Thick and REALLY soft! I wish I had ordered more than one! My almost 6-month fell asleep a little early the first night we tried the Flip, before I had changed her into her night diaper, and the organic insert lasted until morning, no leaks! So far (in the 2 days I've used the cover), I like the fit because it does not leave marks on my babe's chunky thighs. The cover does seem a bit thin and flimsy, but I'm expecting quality from BG (at least my BG Organic AIOs have held up really well). I'm not really sure what the difference is between the Flip cover and any other cover, prefolds seemed to work just fine in there too.

I'm going to order more Flip products...just kinda waiting to see if BG will expand the color line.


----------



## RGsMom (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Suzy explained it perfectly. What is great though is you can end up using prefolds with the cover if you have some - which is what I have also done. But I think the day pack is a really good deal for what it offers and the biodegradable inserts are actually reasonable compared to other ones I've seen.


----------



## ssj77 (Apr 13, 2006)

I also like them quite a bit. The AI2 concept is really nice since if they just pee, you don't need to change the whole diaper. But everytime my son has pooped in these, I've had to change the whole thing (my son is 2 now). I do really like the cover and I find the fit to be a bit truer to the weight range that they say it is compared with the bg 3.0 which I find don't fit the upper range well.

Overall, I do really like them









Sultana


----------

